
This Doctor Diagnosed His Own Cancer with an iPhone Ultrasound - agrothberg
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609195/this-doctor-diagnosed-his-own-cancer-with-an-iphone-ultrasound/
======
nicodjimenez
Congrats to the Butterfly team! Amazing team and amazing product. Really
excited to see the impact on the medical profession.

